# Opinions on a saddle from saddleonline?



## Tanka (May 31, 2014)

Hi there, I'm new here and I hope I'm doing this right... 
I've been looking around for a nice barrel saddle for not a ton of money. All of the used saddles around where I live are very expensive. I found this site, saddleonline.com, and I was wondering if anyone has dealt with them before? I'm specifically interested in this ostrich seat barrel saddle made by Flash Saddlery that I think is gorgeous. Does anyone have this saddle? What do you think?
This should be a link to the saddle if I'm doing it right.
Western Ostrich Seat Barrel Racing Horse Saddle 14 16- Western Horse Saddles - Saddle Online


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You will hear much controversy about quality of saddles from this business.
"The saddles are cheap.", "The saddles are junk", "The saddles will hurt your horse"...on and on it goes.

OK... they are "cheap" saddles in the world of saddles costing thousands for "names" and many hundreds for synthetic names.
That said, yes... you _do_ get what you pay for.

However, not every "cheap" no-name saddle is garbage or has a tree that is going to harm your horse or be a miserable fit.
There are many fine saddles on the market, knock-off no-name saddles that are still going 20 years later with no issues or problems.

So, that being said...I do know of some who have bought from saddleonline with very pleased outcome and nice saddles.
I also know of some who have had a bad experience and the quality is poor and fit was terrible.
I also know of some who bought a recognized name {not top of the line, not everyone can afford that!} and still had problems.

I would speak with the company and see what kind of return policy, warranty on the tree they stand behind. 
Today many saddles are not made in the USA, or England and they are _*not*_ junk.
Some of the best known English saddle names on the market are made in Argentina and other countries... 

BTW...that saddle comes with a warranty of 5 years on the tree...that is not something to "sneeze at" as junk imo...better than many others out there...look carefully!!

I think you *do* need to be careful, be informed and aware you could get junk, you could get a decent saddle...

I do believe though that when you pay $150 for a brand new saddle you get a saddle with quality of materails worth that amount of money or less when you figure in profit margins to a company.

DO look around. DO read product reviews on the real world wide web. Do read other threads here on this site and any other horse forum site you can find...saddleonline has been around for many years so there should be many reviews favorable or not on them as a company and as a product distributor.

So...may I also suggest you look at places like.....
Horse Tack | Horse Supplies & Accessories - Statelinetack.com
Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com
Both of these places are real stores here in the USA and stand behind their products. They offer entry level decent quality and affordable for the starting out rider. 
{I personally know many English riding lessons programs buy entry level saddles from Chicks, some from Stateline for their lesson horse string. They provide years of good, frequent use with safe tree and construction that lasts.}

My opinion differs from many in I say check them out carefully but don't condemn everything from saddleonline because it comes from them...you could get a hidden gem, you could get a lemon with pits...
You do need to be informed and careful.

Happy "informed" shopping.
:wink:


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I wouldn't buy it without being both super knowledgeable about saddles and able to put your hands on it before buying. There are a few no name saddles of decent quality out there, and many more that ARE pieces of junk that will fall apart and sore your horse. If you know a lot about saddles then you should be able to tell the difference, but the average horse person hasn't developed those abilities. No harm in that, but I would stick to a well known and respected name. 

Even if you do know what you're looking at with a saddle, if you can't see it before you buy then you'll run into problems. At a minimum you'll have to pay return shipping, and that's if they will accept a return AND you can identify a problematic saddle. 

Personally, I would not buy that saddle. Go with a better known name. For that price you can easily find a decently branded used saddle in reasonable condition. I just recently sold a guffey barrel saddle in good shape for under $250 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm not knowledgeable enough to give you opinions on that saddle in particular, but I think that if you can afford $500 for a saddle, you'd better spend them on a used saddle that was $1000 when new.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

How about looking into one of these? 

https://corrientesaddleco.com/BARGAIN_DEALS.php


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but if you're still looking, I have personally had excellent luck with saddleonline. Like everyone else said BE CAREFUL, do your research, but I have a couple of saddles from there that I let visitors use for trail rides, little kids crawl all over, people take pictures on etc and they fit my horses nicely. Bear in mind the silver is often very cheap, it rusts (but can be buffed out) and bright colors on leather will fade faster than browns and blacks (this is regardless of brand. Take it from a leather worker, theyre just not as stable dyes.) but in my experience they fit well, they're pretty comfortable and their customer service has proven themselves time and time again. Maybe I just got lucky though


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If they can retail a saddle for under $500, including breastcollar and bridle, then it likely cost maybe $100 to make. American tanned leather and supplies would exceed $500 to build a saddle even if the labor was free. I work on 'em, I see the differences.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

You get what you pay for generally speaking. 

A good brand name saddle will last and hold a decent price.


----------



## silverdollarmagic (Jan 6, 2011)

There is no way I would put that saddle on my horses' back. Some people might get lucky and get a decent saddle from them, but I have read too many bad reviews on them to stay away.

You can find a good quality, used saddle for the price of that saddle. I just sold a really nice, well made vintage Hereford saddle for $300 with free shipping. I've seen some nice, used name brand barrel saddles on ebay in your price range. If you shop around you can find some great deals


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

After you ride in a quality saddle, you won't want one of those saddles. The feel is all wrong, now imagine how the horse feels?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Remember the Yugo? 1985 Yugo GV - The 50 Worst Cars of All Time - TIME


Some people Liked them as they sold quite a few :lol::lol:, but they were pieces of junk.

There is a reason things are 1/3 to 1/4 the price of a Good brand.


.


----------

